# FIE expatriation year - advice?



## havgap (Jan 28, 2012)

I am filling out the 1040 for the year of expatriation,with an expatriation date of 22 April. The question is, can I take the FIE exactly as I have done in the previous years for those 3.5 months of income this form reports on? Is there anything in particular I should be be careful about here? Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

FEIE or FTC? I suspect you mean the FEIE (Foreign Earned Income Exclusion) - and yes, you should be able to take it just as you have in the past, as long as you meet the requirements.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## havgap (Jan 28, 2012)

Bevdeforges said:


> FEIE or FTC? I suspect you mean the FEIE (Foreign Earned Income Exclusion) - and yes, you should be able to take it just as you have in the past, as long as you meet the requirements.
> Cheers,
> Bev



Jepp, FEIE was what I meant.Thanks Bev : - )


----------



## Waldemar22 (Oct 27, 2011)

havgap said:


> Jepp, FEIE was what I meant.Thanks Bev : - )


Hi can you explain what you did? I also renounced in April and need to use this hopefully. HOw did you do it? Did you use 2555 ez? and just put in the days from jan-april you were abroad? 

Also can I ask what about after? did you file a 1040 NR?

Thanks for the help!


----------

